# Repairing a knife tip



## Jarnhamar (8 Oct 2011)

In a moment if idiocy I took part (read instigated) an axe and knife throwing competition.   My Fusion SOG tomahawk's razor blade is done and it's now a rock beater but my Gerber Mark II is salvageable.

The needle like tip of my Gerber was rounded off. It's still sharp and fairly pointy but it lost  the needle like point that it came with. Most people probably wouldn't even notice to be honest but knowing what it was before it's bugging me.

I was wondering if there is any tricks to repairing the tip of my knife?  Could I just grab a whetstone and gently file it down until a new tip appears?


----------



## ouyin2000 (8 Oct 2011)

Whenever I need info on knives, I resort to The Blade Forums


----------



## Arctic Acorn (11 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus, 

You'd have to do a hell of a lot damage to a blade to completely ruin it. Any pics? Worst case scenario you may have to reprofile it, but the tomahawk has a straight blade, so it shouldn't be too hard. 

If you want to do it yourself, you'll have to invest in some good sharpening stones. Here's a couple of YouTube videos with some suggestions: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LrkC3aS3gA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We1-CDNaSFs


----------



## ballz (11 Nov 2011)

Japanese water stones are worth their weight and gold, but if you're just buying them to fix the knife it's going to be cheaper to buy a new knife. 

But I remember you own a lot of steel so it's not a bad investment.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Nov 2011)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> In a moment if idiocy I took part (read instigated) an axe and knife throwing competition.


Sounds like you could use your head as a sharpening stone.    


 ;D


----------



## camouflauge (1 Dec 2011)

Hi guys, newbie here well probably japanese watersones would be good for your or just get a combination stone that can﻿ job just about as good as it


----------



## camouflauge (8 Dec 2011)

So how was the repairing?


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Dec 2011)

Haven't even begun to repair the tip yet I'm afraid.


----------



## camouflauge (13 Dec 2011)

Oh okay, please let us know what happened when you start your repairing


----------



## blue (3 Jan 2012)

You might be surprised with what some local stores can do. House of Knives, for example, put a custom bevel & scary sharp edge on my Hinderer in front of me. They also put a scary chisel grind back on another.

I agree with looking at fourms, much to be heard on sites like bladefourms or the USN.


----------

